# Au secours! Voyant rouge, quand je charge...



## snyps (18 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous.
Cette nuit, en m endormant. J'ai fait tomber mon MacBook pro 15
En me réveillant, il n'avait plus de batterie. Je me suis empressé de
Le charger pour voir s'il marchait. Et la le voyant de charge passe
Du vert au rouge au bout de 5secondes, j'ai essayé plusieurs fois 
Tjrs pareil. J ai malgré tout réussi à faire redémarrer le Mac pendant 
Quelques secondes. La, c'est le drame, quelqu'un aurait une idée?


----------



## youyou54 (18 Juillet 2012)

Il te suffit d'attendre que la batterie soit suffisamment chargée.
Ensuite le voyant passera à l'orange et tu pourras allumer ton ordi.

EDIT: Je n'ai toutefois jamais vu le voyant rouge (je n'ai vu que orange ou vert). Si même en attendant un peu ça ne marche pas, tu peux tenter de reinitialiser le SMC.
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3964?locale=_&viewlocale=fr_FR
Comme suggéré ici:
http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2011/11/03/si-la-batterie-de-votre-macbook-pro-refuse-de-se-charger


----------



## snyps (18 Juillet 2012)

Merci, j'ai fait le noob. J'ai trop paniqué!!!


----------



## kolargol31 (18 Juillet 2012)

si il y a une correlation entre le fait qu'il soit tombé et la panne de jus: ça augure de mauvais jour pour ton precieux!!! ATTENTION


----------



## djon-64 (18 Juillet 2012)

perso jai pas de voyant orange moi............
quand je le branche le voyant ce met rouge et des quil passe au vert cest que cest bon^^batterie pleine


----------

